# Soooo, I definitely know...again who my future husband is!



## chicacanella (Feb 28, 2009)

*So, I know I didn't tell you all but God has already let me know who my husband is. He is the perfect man for me but he isn't perfect is you understand what I mean.*

*God has told me MANY ways, specifically that this is the man for me BUT that I should just flow with it when the time coms and not reject him or question if he is "the one." Now, God has told me to write down some of the things and ways that He has revealed these things to me and get a journal. I don't know if I am specifically suppose to get a journal- wait, yes I do...cause' alot of stuff I don't post on here.  Okay, I need to write it down in a journal.*

*But anyhow, I was in a food shop today and I heard this man and woman talking and the conversation caught my attention. Well, you know how The Holy Spirit tuggs at you like, "Go over and introduce yourself to them." Well, I wasn't sure if it was me doing that so I waited...and I waited...and I waited but The Holy Spirit would just not let up. So, I said "I don't think this is me...let me go and do this and see what happens and if it is The Holy Spirit as I believe, then God will let me know." So, I introduced myself and we were talking. And then I told her about how God blessed me with a job and the way He did it was like no one else could have done it but Him.  Then as I was talking, the woman prophesized over me and said the things of my past, things that happened are over and done...basically it's complete and behind me now. *

*Then the man sitting down next to us said he felt The Holy Spirit saying, "Pray with her" cause' He wanted to release some things. I don't know if you all know what "drunk in the spirit" is but basically, The Holy Spirit came up and I was getting weak. I was like, "Whoaaaa....I feel The Holy Spirit." So, we were praying and I worshipped God, she worshipped, she prophesized some more and speaking directly to my life...things that ONLY God himself could've known.  And when she said this, the man spoke up and he said some stuff too that confirmed alot of stuff I knew, but kind of needed someone to tell me.*

*But I was thinking, "Well, when is this going to happen." She told me, "sooner than I think." I asked her about three times, "Now, are you saying this cause' God is telling you to say all of this." She said, "Everything I'm saying is what God is telling me." I really don't know how much more proof I need but I'm just waiting on God's timing. Now, I joined the marriage prayer group and I knew in the beginning like 100% when God revealed it to me...but as time went on...like two months and it didn't start or so I thought it didn't, I started to question myself. Now that I look back, like the way I was thinking early before I met this man and woman I can't believe I thought just cause' God revealed it to me meant it was going to happen immediately. So I joined the group so that either God would release me or confirm it and maybe one of you've been praying for me...if so, thanks.*

*People were asking..."How can God reveal something to a woman before a man?" Well, I don't know how that works or if God has revealed it to him or not yet but all I believe God.*

*They said many other things and you can ask me here or pm' me. As I always want to give God the glory, I'll say, "Thank you God in Jesus Christ name."*


----------



## aribell (Feb 28, 2009)

Personal prophecy is a powerful thing.  Just be sure to come back with the conclusion of your testimony!


----------



## chicacanella (Feb 28, 2009)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Personal prophecy is a powerful thing. Just be sure to come back with the conclusion of your testimony!


 

Yes, I'm thinking sometime next year.


----------



## juju (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh so wonderful !


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow. that is awesome.  Thanks for sharing!  I agree with nicola -please come back and share.


----------



## msincognito (Mar 1, 2009)

What a beautiful testimony...please keep us updated.


----------



## chicacanella (Mar 1, 2009)

*Yes, and they said also there were some things that I needed to do. They said I needed to become more secure with who I am, accepting myself because there are going to be alot of women trying to take him away from me. They said there were always going to be people trying to interfere or don't want me to be with him but that I could not get mad at him because it will make him feel bad like he's done something wrong.  He is a very handsome man and I will admit, God is rebuilding me little by little. Not saying that I would be overly protective if another decent looking woman was in the picture as far as working with him but knowing that women will try to talk to him being married did make me a little angry. I'm like, "How dare they?" *
*And around the end of January, maybe the beginning God started to show to me different things, through circumstances and dreams that this man was the one.  Really The Holy Spirit told me before that cause' I made a thread on BHM but like most things, God needs to come and tell me more than once before I actually am convinced. I'm farely new at truly hearing Him so that's why I need to hear a lot of times and through different people.*
*I remember every night after The Holy Spirit had already told me, I would still pray for more revelation. Like, how much do you need CC?  But anyway, I still did. So, I was praying to know more information and praying for him and since I wasn't convinced I would then pray for my future husband. So, I said, "And I also pray for my future husband..." but before I could begin the rest of my prayer, The Holy Spirit said, "You just did." or "You already did." I was like .*

*But I continued to pray and pray and God would reveal more and more to me. The last thing being like towards the end of January and beginning of February. And so, I thought that it would happen immediately like "a week" later but now I am learning that just cause' God reveals something to you at one time, doesn't mean it will happen a week later.*


----------



## OhmyKimB (Mar 1, 2009)

God can always reveal something to anyone he wants to first. Doesn't mean that your gonna move sometimes. And it may even be to guide your actions.  Glad u found out honey


----------



## OhmyKimB (Mar 1, 2009)

chicacanella said:


> *Yes, and they said also there were some things that I needed to do. They said I needed to become more secure with who I am, accepting myself because there are going to be alot of women trying to take him away from me. They said there were always going to be people trying to interfere or don't want me to be with him but that I could not get mad at him because it will make him feel bad like he's done something wrong. He is a very handsome man and I will admit, God is rebuilding me little by little. Not saying that I would be overly protective if another decent looking woman was in the picture as far as working with him but knowing that women will try to talk to him being married did make me a little angry. I'm like, "How dare they?" *
> *And around the end of January, maybe the beginning God started to show to me different things, through circumstances and dreams that this man was the one. Really The Holy Spirit told me before that cause' I made a thread on BHM but like most things, God needs to come and tell me more than once before I actually am convinced. I'm farely new at truly hearing Him so that's why I need to hear a lot of times and through different people.*
> *I remember every night after The Holy Spirit had already told me, I would still pray for more revelation. Like, how much do you need CC? But anyway, I still did. So, I was praying to know more information and praying for him and since I wasn't convinced I would then pray for my future husband. So, I said, "And I also pray for my future husband..." but before I could begin the rest of my prayer, The Holy Spirit said, "You just did." or "You already did." I was like .*
> 
> *But I continued to pray and pray and God would reveal more and more to me. The last thing being like towards the end of January and beginning of February. And so, I thought that it would happen immediately like "a week" later but now I am learning that just cause' God reveals something to you at one time, doesn't mean it will happen a week later.*


 


See you didn't need me to tell you. God would tell you himself. It feels like this came out of my head though.

Actually I'm sorry I got bogged down with school so I actually forgot a little bit I'm sorry.


----------

